# Bismarck Legislator Forum - PLEASE ATTEND



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Attention everyone in the Bismarck/Mandan area.

There will be a public legislator forum at the Bismarck Elks Club on Tuesday, September 28th at 7 p.m. We need a great turnout if we want to expect better results on outdoor issues next legislative session, and to ensure the right people have legislator positions in this area.

Please, if you care about the future of hunting/fishing out west than drag along some buddies and get informed. What better way to see how you're represented on outdoor issues than direct Q&A.

*Legislative Forum Format*

Purpose: Have North Dakota citizens get to know their legislative candidates. Allow citizens to ask questions of legislative candidates about outdoor issues important to them.

*TO CANDIDATES: *
•You will be allowed an opening statement not to exceed 4 minutes.

•You will be allowed two minutes to answer each question.

*TO SPORTSMEN AND SPORTSWOMEN:*

•Write your question(s) on a piece of paper.

•A moderator will ask your question of each candidate.

•Candidates will have two minutes to respond to each question.

•The forum will last two hours.

•Individuals can visit with the candidates after the forum.

See you there!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

bump. This one needs to be well attended. Take your wife, grab a neighbor, get your buddies to go. Give them a ride. Freelancers need to show up big time. If you aren't there don't ***** here.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Bismarck area sportspersons, this is a great and very important opportunity for you to participate in the ND hunting policy process. This is amounts to the formal kick-off to '05 legislative efforts. Please attend!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Just wanted to give it a bump! Very important stuff if you are near the area!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey gang.......what the heck happened at the forum???????????????????Details please. I assume there are details?


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Dick,

I was there, as were Chris and DeltaBoy. There may have been other nodak members too.

First of all, I was disappointed by the poor attendance. When the meeting first started, there were 18 or so panelists (legislators and candidates) and only 13 members of the audience. Within 15 or 20 minutes, the audience grew by a few. I would guess that there were 20-25 people that eventually showed up, but I never got a definite head count.

Many legislators showed up. However, there were no legislators from Districts 47 or 8 in attendance.

Panelists were first asked to introduce themselves and give some short opening comments. Audience members were asked to write down questions for the moderator to ask the panelists. When a question was read, panelists could answer a question if they wanted to. However, a small number of panelists did most of the talking. Most of the panelists did not answer any of the questions, so the only way we learned anything about their positions was through their opening comments and the nodakoutdoors legislative scorecard. One certain questions, panelists were asked to state their positions by raising their hands. This also helped to garner information on their positions, but they were given the option of not raising their hand. I did see lots of panelists taking notes, so maybe the adopted the "listen more and talk less" approach to the meeting.

There were few surprises at the meeting. One issue that received lots of attention was the problem with purchasing rural property for hunting, while pricing agricultural producers out of the market for land. When asked how we can curb this, there were assurances from legislators that it was a problem. However, I did not hear of any real plans on how ot curb it. Senator Cook responded that there are currently only two ways that agricultural lands are zoned: tillable and non-tillable. He stated that we would need a new zone ("recreational" agricultural land) to tax hunting lands differently from agricultural property or create some means of discouraging this activity.

Many of the panelists (mostly the candidates) stated in their comments that Game and Fish should be run by scientists, not politicians. I was struck by the high level of Game and Fish oversight that the legislators expect and want. *Question: Does the state legislature in other states have such control over Game and Fish operations as ours in ND does?* Having grown up in MN and having lived in WI and IN, I don't remember their state legislatures have so much control over license fees, number of licenses, etc. I hope that some folks from other states can offer some feedback.

Many panelists recognized the problem with proliferation of commercial hunting operations, but I didn't hear any concrete ideas on how to curb this. Senator Cook was focused on this issue mostly from the standpoint that much of the money changing hands is not taxed on income. Wes Weible (spelling?), a candidate from Turtle Lake had some strong comments on this, and noted there are five guiding outfits on adjacent property to his farm. Wes was very concerned that hunting is being restricted to the "rich guys" in Turtle Lake, and that unposted or freelance property is being overpressured. For the reason of overpressure, many landowners have posted their land. However, Wes reminded everyone that this doesn't mean that hunters can't our shouldn't ask.

When asked for a show of hands on which panelists supported Representative Froehlic's posing lawsuit, none raised their hands.

Representative Porter proved that he was familiar with the issues, and he answered lots of questions. He stood above the rest as one who knows his stuff.

The good news is that most legislators and candidates recognized that hunting and natural resource issues are pertinent issues in North Dakota, and these issues need to be dealt with this session. The bad news is that I did not hear any new ideas on how to solve many of the problems. However, this does prove the need for sportsmen to brainstorm and pass any ideas onto their local legislators.

Maybe Chris or some others in attendance can offer some comments.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

All the legislators that showed up from Bismarck/Mandan had A or B ratings on the legislative scorecard....none of the poor legislators in the area were in attendance.

So most of what was said was what most wanted to hear, and there wasn't any surprise as like I said, only the legislators that vote well on outdoor issues showed up.

I'm embarassed at the hunter turnout in this area. I just can't figure out why nobody around Bismarck cares about the future of their hunting when everyone around here hunts???


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for the update !


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Chris, thanks for helping organize this. To the those who attended, also thanks.

Seems like we get off to a slow start at some of the various stages each time we go through one of these legislative session processes. Disappointing for sure, but also a chance for a little self butt kicking and and a rally cry.

Guys, if we're going to get this thing handled, there are just going to be times when you must fill a seat and ask questions and make calls/emails to your legislators. Those individuals who have been active these last several years can only help organize the process to make your involvement easier and more productive. The various sportspersons groups in the state play a very important role in the process, but an annual dues check must be in addition to and not a substiute for personal involvement.

If maintaining the quality ND outdoors experience YOU expect is important to YOU, YOU must get off YOUR rear, grab an oar and start pulling. We're ALL busy and ALL have 100 other things WE need to or would rather be doing. This isn't about busy schedules or missing planned hunts today, it's about the state of ND hunting for YOU and YOUR kids down the road. If it's only important enough to ***** about, then please save your comments for your buddies in the blind/field. If it's more important than that, then YOU need to participate.

Cass County guys, we'll see you at the Rice next Tuesday.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Thank you to those good candidates who participated and the hunters who attended. And for the report, neccessary to know what happens around the state at these forums.

I think one of of weaknesses has been that we concerned hunters expect the customers to come to us. We instead have to go to the customers. It is the only way to sell this. Again, thank you.

Fargo boys are next, Valley City after them. Any local wildlife club members in districts 20 & 24 are welcome to the BCWF forum, we have free burgers for those guys if they contact us ahead of time.


----------

